# scope question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I have a scope with the side focus. At 100 yards I can adjust it until it's crystal clear and check the focus turret and see where it is set.
Then move the turret and do it again and the turret will be in the same spot as before (or really close). I can do the same at 50,150, or whatever.
If the focus turret had numbers or something for reference I think I could use it for a range finder.

I have heard something about people using there scope as a range finder. Is this how they do that?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

You can use mil dot to ESTIMATE range. People use the focus to read heat mirage. Look up Ryan cleckners videos, really informative.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> You can use mil dot to ESTIMATE range. People use the focus to read heat mirage. Look up Ryan cleckners videos, really informative.


There are now better ranging systems out there than Mil-Dot, but its still a better system than some out there. Its not great for precise shooting but it should get you a center mass hit on a target at pretty far ranges consistently if you know your targets approximent size and bullet trajectory!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

What’s a better system? My scopes are all moa, no range finder, I really need a better system than guesstimating...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.burrisoptics.com/scopes/eliminator-iii-laserscope-series

Not an economy solution but its a terrific scope.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> What's a better system? My scopes are all moa, no range finder, I really need a better system than guesstimating...


Got a few options here...

Get a Laser Range Finder! They work pretty good, arent all that expensive these days. Zero your rifle and spend some time at the range learning your bullets trajectory is, at various distances. I have a couple of older Zeiss scopes with just a simple recticle, spent a lot of time learning to accurately gauge a targets distance and knew exactly where my bullet would be in 50 yard incriments from 100 to 400 yards. The hunting rifles they are on, rarely fail to pick up the check! Your gonna have to use some Kentucky windage here!!!

Get a decent quality scope (Like a Nikon in the 200-300 dollar range) with some sort of graduated hold points and down load the app to your smart phone. These will put you reasonably close to point of impact in most cases, plenty close enough to hit a deer in the vitals out to a pretty far distance and get a humane kill shot on them. These are generally calibrated to a specific load from the factory. What I mean by that is on Nikons P-308 I think they use the 178gr SMK at about 2600 fps. However if your load has a high BC or more or less velocity, your graduated scale on the rectical may put a shot dead on at 274 yards on the 3rd hash mark and 350 on the next hash mark below it. These do work, but I dont really care for them. Scopes in this price range are generally pretty clear looking through them though as long as the light aint too dim. They are also decent quaility in construction.

Spend a pretty proud amount on a top shelf scope, zero your rifle and know your ammo's trajectory and drift in various winds and click up or down, right or left from that point and put your bullet on target. You will likely need to use a Range Finder for precise shots. With these scopes a lot of what your paying for is the preciseness of the scopes ajustments and their ability to hold your zero as you click up and down as needed to just put the cross hairs on a target and pull the trigger and score a solid hit where you intended as well as the "Brand Name".

There are no free rides in this world...at least I have yet to find any! But you dont always have to spend a mortgage payment on a very workable scope either...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi
> I have a scope with the side focus. At 100 yards I can adjust it until it's crystal clear and check the focus turret and see where it is set.
> Then move the turret and do it again and the turret will be in the same spot as before (or really close). I can do the same at 50,150, or whatever.
> If the focus turret had numbers or something for reference I think I could use it for a range finder.
> ...


When you say focus do you mean parallax? What scope is it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All my long range scopes have Mil Dot reticle, the side focus it is not, it is a parallax adjustment.

They are 10X L&S Ultras, Retail is about $1,500 each.

They work well with the correct BDC installed and the scope/rifle combo's are good to 1,100 yards.

Today I can effectively use them to about 800. 

Other scopes I have mounted are L&S VX-3 with #4 German reticle, set with a battle sight setting.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

KUSA said:


> When you say focus do you mean parallax? What scope is it?


Yes sorry it is the parallax I'm using a leupod 170702 it's not a real expensive scope like some of you are describing 
-$450- $550 but it does good job for the money.-- For me $500 is a hunk of change to spend on a scope








https://www.opticsplanet.com/leupold-leupold-vx-3i-4-5-14x40mm-side-focus-riflescope.html


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yes sorry it is the parallax I'm using a leupod 170702 it's not a real expensive scope like some of you are describing
> -$450- $550 but it does good job for the money.-- For me $500 is a hunk of change to spend on a scope
> View attachment 59585
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that you will be disappointed at range estimations by the focus. You really need a laser range finder. Sig makes some really good ones. I have the Kilo 2000 and love it. There are other models that are less expensive. Check them out and see if one of these would work for you.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/sig-sauer-rangefinders1.html


----------

